# Loosing tail hair?



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, 
This is really strange, Bandit (castrated male 2 yrs old) seems to be loosing hair right along the length of his tail. Very weird. Their is no sores or anything, and he doesn't seem to be bothered, still his crazy self. Have tried to get a photo but he is not keeping still right now, maybe later when he's resting i'll get one. Why and what could this be?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

A lot of ferrets get 'rat tail'.
If it is that, it is very common and usually grows back in for the winter. Just an odd moult. Sometimes there are what looks like blackheads on the tail. Again, nothing to worry about.
It can look a bit severe sometimes.








That is Sophie with the beginning of rat tail a couple of years ago.


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for putting my mind at rest, and that it's nothing to worry about. It looks almost identical to your ferret but most of the way up the tail. Do you know why this happens, and is it likely to happen each year with the molt?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Some years it happens, some it doesn't 

Not very helpful there 

Have no idea why either.
Sophie went on to lose most of it on her tail, but it did grow back nice and thickly, and she hasn't had rat tail since.


----------

